# Identification required for B-24 with nose code '2-D-4'



## Spartan54 (Apr 30, 2020)

I have a 1940s vintage red-bordered Kodachrome slide of a B-24 with titles '2-D-4' on the nose but the tail is cut off and don't know its serial no. I would also like to know the unit it belonged to. see attached. Judging by the terrain it looks like Thule Greenland. Any suggestions?


----------

